# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Ευχές Εορτών >  Χριστουγεννιατικες Ευχές  2018 (Season's Greetings)

## Espresso Venezia

Μιας και το αρμόδιο φόρουμ των _"Ευχών"_ είναι κλειδωμένο και δεν μπορεί κάποιος να ανοίξει νέο θέμα, να ευχηθώ εδώ καλές γιορτές σε όλους, "Καλά Χριστούγεννα" να έχουμε, και να περάσουμε αυτές τις ημέρες ειρηνικά και αγαπημένα με τις οικογένειες μας.

----------


## leo85

Καλά Χριστούγεννα,σε εσένα Γιώργο και σε όλο το φόρουμ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλά Χριστούγεννα, καλές γιορτές και ευτυχισμένο το νέο έτος.

----------


## npapad

Να ευχηθώ και εγώ με τη σειρά μου Καλά Χριστούγεννα και ευτυχισμένος ο νέος χρόνος με υγεία πάνω από όλα.

----------


## dionisos

Χρόνια πολλά.Καλα Χριστούγεννα και Ευτυχισμένο το 2019.

----------


## ancd

Χρόνια πολλά καλή χρονιά ευτυχισμένο το 2019 σε όλο το forum με υγεία και καλές θάλασσες σε όλους τους ναυτικούς μας σε όλη τη γη.

----------


## tolaras

Ευτυχισμένο το 2019!

----------


## gioros

Προς απαντα τα παραπλαιοντα  τις θερμοτερες των ευχων για ενα ομορφο ταξιδι μεσα στο 2019

----------


## tahitioforos

χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά σε όλους μας

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Καλή χρονιά με υγεία εύχομαι σε εσάς και τις οικογένειες σας.

----------


## thanos75

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους μας, με υγεία, δημιουργικότητα και καλές θάλασσες σε όσους από μας εργάζονται με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο εν πλω

----------

